# Greg's South Side Raceway next race 2-6-15



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

7:00 pm


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn would like to go but going to the Union Meeting


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Greg for a great night of racing. And a special
Thanks to Gregs sister for the awesome sloppy joes.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Results From 2/06/15

First Up FCR'S

John S 165
Jon 164
Kerry 160
Russ 159
Corky 158
Brian 156
Bruce 154
Rick S 153
Rod 151
Greg G 139
Bart 130


Second UP Indy Cars

John S 120
Brian 117
Kerry 116
Jon 111
Russ 108
Bruce 107
Bart 99
Corky 95



Intermission Sloppy Joe's Sloppy Joe SSSSSS Sloppy Joe , Chips and Pickles and Drinks.:thumbsup:



Third Up Flexi's

Kerry 184
John S 181
Greg 180
Jon 178
Rick S 176
Brian 175
Corky 171
Russ 169
Bruce 168
Bart 144


Last Up Hard Bodies

John S 145 
Russ 137 The Ford Man Who Drives A Pontiac Boy We Gave Him Some Crap!
Kerry 136
Jon 132
Rick S 130
Brian 129
Bruce 128
Corky 116
Bart 116



Thanks Greg for a great night of real tight racing great drives by everybody good job guys lots of laughs too:thumbsup:


----------

